# Water temp for guppies



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a 10 gallon that I was thinking of putting guppies in. It does not have a heater and the water temp never goes below 70°. Is this too cold for guppies?


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

The guppies would probably live, but they would be very sluggish and not very interesting to watch. A heater for a 10G is very inexpensive and well worth the money.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, I went ahead and bought one.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't use heaters in my Guppy tanks. The water stays at whatever the ambiant air temperature is, usually abut 68 degrees. There have been times when the temps dropped into the upper sixties. The only thing I noticed was that my fry don't grow as quickly in the winter months. They are just as active and hungry. The other noticeable difference with the colder temps is that females give birth about every 30-35 days.
Tony


----------

